# The Deadmau5 Thread



## Fox_720B (Feb 1, 2013)

So, I find it kind of funny how many furries are into electronic music. I actually came into the fandom long after I'd developed an interest in the genre, and was only lead there by a certain "type" of electronic music...namely Trance, at first. A friend of mine used to make trance songs on his computer, and I liked what he made far more than what, at the time, was pretty obnoxious electronic music in the EDM scene.

Fast forward a few years. My sister is randomly showing me videos on Youtube, and I notice a "suggested video" on the side of the screen. "Deadmau5 himself on CSI". "Who is deadmau5?" So I clicked on it, and upon hearing "Some Chords" for the first time, I was instantly curious. Once I checked further into this artist, and saw the following video, I was completely hooked:

[video=youtube;DrPhPA0sRyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrPhPA0sRyg[/video]

The performance here is probably one of the more interesting things I've seen an artist do live, and I found it intriguing enough to spend a good week exploring the deadmau5 back catalog. As I did so, I found that I enjoyed nearly all of it, and it was kind of neat to finally be into an artist that's still performing, as most of the bands and musicians I liked prior were no longer doing so. 

Since that time, deadmau5 has grown even larger, and as he does, more people are jumping on the "deadmau5 sucks" bandwagon, as happens when any artist finally hits it big. But I really like this music, there's something in it for everyone (deadmau5 has many, many different styles that he uses in his music, it's not all bass and beats, and very little is dubstep), and yeah, I ended up liking it enough that I finally got involved with a discography project aimed at cataloging the rare and hard to find songs from deadmau5, and wound up creating a Youtube discography channel as well. I was lucky to have the endorsement of Steve Duda for the project, and I've had a visit from deadmau5 himself during a livestream wherein a user was asking if one of the rare tracks on my channel was authentic.  So it's been fun.

Are there any other furs on this site into deadmau5?


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 1, 2013)

My favorite artist along next to Daft Punk. And yeah its funny and kinda scary how seemingly the majority of furries have very similar tastes. I grew up listening to the Dance/Trance stuff of the 90's and loved it growing up, still enjoy it, that lead into Daft Punk which then lead into Deadmau5 with random others in between.

Favorites have to be Strobe, Alone with you, The Veldt, Proffesional Griefers, and pretty much most of his stuff


----------



## Trybal Wolf (Feb 1, 2013)

I like deadmau5. My favorite though is Basshunter.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Favorites have to be Strobe, Alone with you, The Veldt, Proffesional Griefers, and pretty much most of his stuff



God yes, and especially There Might Be Coffee from his latest album. 

For anyone who hasn't heard deadmau5 before, or has only heard a little bit, I can't recommend the following album enough...it's the perfect place to start:

[video=youtube;9N_8GR0Aku8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N_8GR0Aku8[/video]

Alone With You, Clockwork, Faxing Berlin, Jaded, Slip, Ghosts n Stuff and I Remember...all some of Joel's best work.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2013)

It's not Deadmau5 is bad, but I don't get why people praise him so much - I've heard upwards of an hour of his music to date, and pretty much don't 'get' it. Is his sound unique? Because I can't really tell, though I've heard a lot of random and annoying noises in his songs which probably doesn't help (but at least wakes me up from what basically sounds like background noise). I've even listened to Deadmau5 totally stoned off my ass and couldn't find any special groove. Trance is pretty much the only electronic music I like too. 

Above & Beyond and Oceanlab though, a bit hit and miss, but when they hit it's freaking _awesome_. Even their misses are just kinda 'meh'.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 2, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's not Deadmau5 is bad, but I don't get why people praise him so much - I've heard upwards of an hour of his music to date, and pretty much don't 'get' it. Is his sound unique? Because I can't really tell, though I've heard a lot of random and annoying noises in his songs which probably doesn't help (but at least wakes me up from what basically sounds like background noise). I've even listened to Deadmau5 totally stoned off my ass and couldn't find any special groove. Trance is pretty much the only electronic music I like too.
> 
> Above & Beyond and Oceanlab though, a bit hit and miss, but when they hit it's freaking _awesome_. Even their misses are just kinda 'meh'.




Well, here's what I think. I think music is kind of like food. Someone can say to you "you should try this, it's freaking delicious", but to you, it might not taste as good, and you wonder why the other person likes it. You might try a few different varieties of that food to see if maybe something similar tastes better, but in the end, your tastebuds are just different. 

So it is with music. Music is something that either reacts with you or it doesnt. For me, deadmau5 music hits me on many levels...I like that variety in it, I love the hints of synth and progressive and new wave in it, love the melody, and love how some tracks are just...un be fucking lievably gorgeous and others are straight up fun dance tracks. There's a mood for everything in the music and I like that. It's very "high quality", whereas a lot of electronic music I've heard quite honestly bores me to tears because it's the same obnoxious beat without any melody or build to it or flair. So I like "levels" to my music, I like layers and walls of sound and transitions and mood changes and so forth, and deadmau5 delivers that for me. 

But for you, that might not be what you essentially need in music, and so the same song that someone else finds absolutely mind boggling just won't impact you the same way. Those levels might just come across as unnecessary extra noise. And that's cool. Try a variety of deadmau5 songs and if nothing hits you still, no harm and no foul. I recommend you look up Zzz by deadmau5 on Youtube to see just how soft his music can go, and Professional Griefers to see how hard.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> So, I find it kind of funny how many furries are into electronic music.



I know, right? I also find it amusing that some furry sites have their own little "music" section.



Fox_720B said:


> it was kind of neat to finally be into an artist that's still performing, as most of the bands and musicians I liked prior were no longer doing so.
> 
> 
> Are there any other furs on this site into deadmau5?



I believe I fall under that category. 
I bought (overpayed) his *>album title goes here<* (amusing album title BTW, though I wonder how many other artists have thought about something like it) CD, and while I wish that it didn't have the last couple of songs -and the radio version for *The Veldt*-, the CD is still in the car,  (admittedly, I've been driving it infrequently) and it's been a couple of months! Talk about staying power... 
Not to mention that I'm not embarrassed to play it with my friends on board, since they like it, too (being that the album is not old or obscure helps).

I particularly like *There Might Be Coffee*, as it incorporates some retro-sounding synths and just the overall vibe feels retro!


About which versions are legit, are any extended versions of *Professional Griefers* legit? How about *Sofi Needs A Ladder*, instrumental (as in no Sofi) version?


One final thing that only a true Deadmau5 fan may be able to answer. While listening to *The Veldt* on YT, I came across a rated comment that's supposed to be about what's the song about (reading the lyrics doesn't answer any questions). It basically tainted my listening experience.
I can no longer ignore it, I must know: What is the meaning of the song *The Veldt? 
*


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 4, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> One final thing that only a true Deadmau5 fan may be able to answer. While listening to *The Veldt* on YT, I came across a rated comment that's supposed to be about what's the song about (reading the lyrics doesn't answer any questions). It basically tainted my listening experience.
> I can no longer ignore it, I must know: What is the meaning of the song *The Veldt?
> *



This will provide you the answers you seek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Veldt_(short_story)

Short answer: Yes. The song really is about the story by Ray Bradbury. XD

And the instrumental version of Griefers is legit, and longer than the single.


----------



## Grunnolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Deadmau5 is one of my favorites alongside Waisted penquins, gangajuru, Nightcore, Zany and max enforcer, showtek and multiple others lol sorry for the long list btw. I'm a hudge techno nut and raver as well XD.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 4, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Well, here's what I think. I think music is kind of like food.
> 
> But for you, that might not be what you essentially need in music, and so the same song that someone else finds absolutely mind boggling just won't impact you the same way. Those levels might just come across as unnecessary extra noise. And that's cool. Try a variety of deadmau5 songs and if nothing hits you still, no harm and no foul. I recommend you look up Zzz by deadmau5 on Youtube to see just how soft his music can go, and Professional Griefers to see how hard.



I wasn't suggesting my taste buds were better, just that I seriously cannot tell the difference between Deadmau5 and basically any other trance artist out there. I only actively listen to two, so that's probably it. This happens a lot with death metal too; people can't tell the difference between Six Feet Under and Kataklysm, despite being two completely different styles. 

I don't think listening to a second hour of Deadmau5 is going to change my opinion, so I'll pass. 

I'm sure there's one song I'd like from him, there usually is, but I don't want to scour days of music to look for it >_>


----------



## powderhound (Feb 4, 2013)

I listen to his stuff while I ski, it's good for stoke. There were quite a few deadmau5 heads at FC this year decked out with sound activated lights and such. I may have been in one of them...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> This will provide you the answers you seek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Veldt_(short_story)
> 
> Short answer: Yes. The song really is about the story by Ray Bradbury. XD




Just as I feared.

















It'll be a long time before I can listen to _The Veldt_ again... it's just the way that I am.


----------

